# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Ju lutem me ndihmoni

## klejla

Nuk e di ne mund te me ndihmoni po mami im ka nje problem te tille sa here qe bejme debate ne shtepi(qe ne cdo familje ekzistojne) ajo vjen nje moment impresionohet shume i thahet goja dhe mezi mer fryme. Pastaj i mbyllet goja dhe mezi ja hapim.Gjuha i trashet.Mundohemi ti hapim gojen i hedhim uje. Keputet ne ate moment fare. Deri sa vjen ne vete. Nuk e imagjinini dot sa e tmerrshme eshte te shohesh vazdimisht kete skene. Nuk eshte se debatojme shpesh po ajo eshte tip qe i mendon shume gjerat e vret me shume sec duhet mendjen. Do qe punen te shkojne sic do ajo po kjo dihet qe eshte e pamundur. Mundohemi mos ja prishim po kemi pasur probleme me pare dhe ajo tani nuk duron dot merzite nuk i suporton dot.Po ne mund te shmangim tonat po jo ato qe i shkaktojne te tjeret. Cfare me keshilloni?

----------


## alnosa

mamaja jote e dashur qenka aq e stresuar 
sa dhe vet ajo nuk e kupton dot ...
cdonjeri .kur merzitet e shpreh ne menyra te ndryshme merzitjen ,kujt i dhemb koka ,dhe plot gjera te tjera ,po kete se paskam degjuar ndonjeher .prandaj mundohuni qe ta lini sadopak jashte cdo debati se qenka njeri qe preket shume dhe shpejt .pasi mendja e saj tani per tani qenka e zaptuar nga stresi qe eshte armiku kryesor i njeriut .

gjith te mirat .
nje keshillim tek mjeku do ishte me me leverdi

----------


## ildushja

> Nuk e di ne mund te me ndihmoni po mami im ka nje problem te tille sa here qe bejme debate ne shtepi(qe ne cdo familje ekzistojne) ajo vjen nje moment impresionohet shume i thahet goja dhe mezi mer fryme. Pastaj i mbyllet goja dhe mezi ja hapim.Gjuha i trashet.Mundohemi ti hapim gojen i hedhim uje. Keputet ne ate moment fare. Deri sa vjen ne vete. Nuk e imagjinini dot sa e tmerrshme eshte te shohesh vazdimisht kete skene. Nuk eshte se debatojme shpesh po ajo eshte tip qe i mendon shume gjerat e vret me shume sec duhet mendjen. Do qe punen te shkojne sic do ajo po kjo dihet qe eshte e pamundur. Mundohemi mos ja prishim po kemi pasur probleme me pare dhe ajo tani nuk duron dot merzite nuk i suporton dot.Po ne mund te shmangim tonat po jo ato qe i shkaktojne te tjeret. Cfare me keshilloni?


Kam degjuar per persona te tille qe kan reagime te tilla ndaj dicka'je qe i streson qe neve mund te na merzisi ose nevrikose, ata i ben t'ju bier te fiket apo t'ju mbyllet goja, etj etj.

Me vjen shume keq.

Do rekomandoja te shikonte doktor, mbase thjesht i duhet nje fare ilaci kur e ndjen qe po shkon ne ate faze. Mbase ka kurim popullor, nuk e di a jton ne Shqiperi por nese po ke plot libra me mjekime popullore pak a shume mbi c'do gje!

Te uroj sherimin e saj sa me shpejt.

-Ilda

----------


## DAJO

Kam patur nje komshi qe reagonte ne kete menyre jo vetem kur shqetesohesh por edhe ne gezime(dasma ose kur i vinin njerezit e saj nga larg).
Gjeja e pare eshte keshilla e mjekut (do te jape qetesues )nese eshte e njejta diagnoze me ate qe them une dhe do thote te nderroj ambientin (nje shtepi larg rremujes se qytetit etj).
Ajo qe eshte me kryesorja asnjehere te mos e lini vetem dhe me te pare shenjat e para (nuk flet ose ndalon te flese papritur ,perqendrohet ne nje vend shikimi dhe mbyll gojen e me pas syte (gjysem te mbyllur)"TI HAPNI GOJEN ME FORCE DHE TI MBANI GJUHEN TE TERHEQUR QE TE MOS I KTHEHET GJUHA" te cohet ne vend te hapur dhe mundesisht ne karrige ose kolltuk te jete e ulur dhe jo e shtrire.
Me pak kujdes dhe me fjale te embla besome se do te behet mire nena juaj.
Keto qe thashe me siper nuk jane fantazi i kam jetuar sa here qe e pesonte komshia ngrihej pallati ne kembe nga te bertiturat se i kish femije te vegjel dhe burri punonte me turne keshtu qe ne komshinjte i benim keto sic kishte thene doktori.
Vitet e fundit para se te largohesha  komshia e pesonte gjithmone dhe me rralle kete 1 ose dy here ne vit,tani nuk kemi kontakt se jane larguar nga atje ku jetonim dhe neve dhe ata nuk mund te them se si vazhdon jeta e saj.
Uroj te behet mire nena juaj dhe do te behet.

----------


## Tekanjozja

*Nuk mund te shprehesh shum ne kete tem, sepse gjendja depresive e nenes tuaj paska prekur majen, gjeja vetme qe mund te behet esht te shkoj te konsultohet me nje specalist. *

----------


## alnosa

> Nuk e di ne mund te me ndihmoni po mami im ka nje problem te tille sa here qe bejme debate ne shtepi(qe ne cdo familje ekzistojne) ajo vjen nje moment impresionohet shume i thahet goja dhe mezi mer fryme. Pastaj i mbyllet goja dhe mezi ja hapim.Gjuha i trashet.Mundohemi ti hapim gojen i hedhim uje. Keputet ne ate moment fare. Deri sa vjen ne vete. Nuk e imagjinini dot sa e tmerrshme eshte te shohesh vazdimisht kete skene. Nuk eshte se debatojme shpesh po ajo eshte tip qe i mendon shume gjerat e vret me shume sec duhet mendjen. Do qe punen te shkojne sic do ajo po kjo dihet qe eshte e pamundur. Mundohemi mos ja prishim po kemi pasur probleme me pare dhe ajo tani nuk duron dot merzite nuk i suporton dot.Po ne mund te shmangim tonat po jo ato qe i shkaktojne te tjeret. Cfare me keshilloni?


nuk e di sa vjec eshte nena jote .se harrova te ta thosha dhe dje .
grate ne moshen mbi 45vjet fillojne fazen e MENOPAUZES .DHE KJO GJE SHKAKTON SHUME PROBLEME TEK 80% E GRAVE .(te lexuar e kam kete gje )
dhe mbi te gjitha kur bashkohet me stresin jep reflektime shume te renda .
prandaj konsultohu me mjekun dhe jane disa ilace qetesuese per kete pune .

shpresoj qe mami jot te behet mire ,vetem duhet ti rrini afer dhe mos ta shqetesoni .

----------


## BaBa

Menyra me e mir qe Mamase tende mos ti ndodhin gjera te tilla eshte qe ti rrish prane dhe mos ta bezdisesh me gjera te kota ,Shmangi Bisedat qe e cojne ate der ne ate pik .Dhe Cdo gje ka per te kalauar Shum Shpejt {Ska doktorr Qe e sheron kete gje} 

PS: klejla I Uroj Mamase tende Sherim te Shpejt Po ky sherim Munde te vi vetem nga ty Qe ti Flasesh Shum Ngrohte  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjith Te mirat !!!

----------


## bebushja

> Nuk e di ne mund te me ndihmoni po mami im ka nje problem te tille sa here qe bejme debate ne shtepi(qe ne cdo familje ekzistojne) ajo vjen nje moment impresionohet shume i thahet goja dhe mezi mer fryme. Pastaj i mbyllet goja dhe mezi ja hapim.Gjuha i trashet.Mundohemi ti hapim gojen i hedhim uje. Keputet ne ate moment fare. Deri sa vjen ne vete. Nuk e imagjinini dot sa e tmerrshme eshte te shohesh vazdimisht kete skene. Nuk eshte se debatojme shpesh po ajo eshte tip qe i mendon shume gjerat e vret me shume sec duhet mendjen. Do qe punen te shkojne sic do ajo po kjo dihet qe eshte e pamundur. Mundohemi mos ja prishim po kemi pasur probleme me pare dhe ajo tani nuk duron dot merzite nuk i suporton dot.Po ne mund te shmangim tonat po jo ato qe i shkaktojne te tjeret. Cfare me keshilloni?


Oh mamat sa na dhimsen ato :buzeqeshje: (une per vete mamin e kam dobesi)
Me vjen vertet keq per mamin tend
Gjithsesi nuk eshte shum shqetsus ky fakt (kalohet shum shpejt ,nese kalon nje perjudh 3 mujore pa u perseritur)
Vetem marja e medikamenteve nga ana e mjekut  ne menyre te regullt nga ajo
do jet vertet shum situat e kontrolluar
Kjo lloj semundje ka te bej me gjendjen emocionale te castit ,jo me mbingarkes sTresi.Ardhja e emosjonit  vjen duke u shtuar ne nje grindje ose gezim sa nuk perballet dot nga ana nervore e saj. Do te shtoja qe ne keto raste dhe ju familjaret mos te jepni shenja alarmi ne menyre te till ,duke bertitur ose qare ,nga ana juaj duket gjakftohtesi .Trashja e gjuhes gjithmon perben rezik per ikjen e gjuhes posht ,pikerishte  vetem marja e ilaceve ne menyre te regullt do jet keshilla e vetme.Kjo lloj gjendje nuk ndodh zakonisht asnjer kure personi eshte vetem ,prandaj mos ki merak kure mamin e len vetem ne shtepi.
te pershendes

----------


## rabija

Klejla e di shume mire se si ndihesh pasi edhe nena ime ka kete problem, krejt ashtu si e tregove ti per nenen tende!!
Me siguri nenes tende i ka ndodhur dicka e rende,nje merzi e madhe qe i ka lene kete pasoje! Flas nga pervoja me nenen time...
Nenes sime i vdiq vllau dhe la 4 vajza te vogla pa djale dhe nga merzija e madhe i mbet ky ves apo kjo lloj semundje! Me vone nese dicka merzitej apo nervozohej menjehere i ndodhte kjo gje,kishte dhimbje se pari ne qafe e pastaj i trashej gjuha dhe ne fund i humbiste ndjenjat. Heren e pare kjo i ka zgjatur dy ore dhe e kemi derguar te mjeku,por veq nje intervenim i rastit sepse kurr mjeket nuk e vertetuan cfare eshte ajo semundje ose ta eliminojne krejtesishte!! 
Ne dikur u mesuam me gjendjen e sj dhe shmangnim cdo gje qe e dinim qe nuk i pelqente asaj dhe tani kjo i ndodhe me rralle. Vertete eshte gje e dhembshme ta shohesh nenen ne ate gjendje,te kuptoj ...
Uroj qe nena juaj te behet me mire dhe te sherohet plotesisht...

----------


## Zemrushja

Ne radhe te pare me vjen keq qe ju keni nje problem te tille ne familje.. dhe kjo jo per fajin tuaj apo te sajin..

Perpiquni mos ta shqetesoni asnjehere, perpiquni ta mbani larg halleve dhe shqetesimeve, perpiquni ti beni sa me shume shetitje jashte te marre ajer dhe te ndihet s cliruar nga streset..

Gjithsesi e para gje eshte te shkoje ke mjeku.. dhe ilacet kane rendesine e tyre

----------


## strong_07

sillu shum embel me te dhe hap tema qe e bejne te lumtur ate 

i deshiroj memes tende sherim sa me te shpejt

----------


## Rakel

Klejla, une do te sygjeroja nje takim sa me te shpejte me mjekun, dhe me pas do ishte mire qe te shikonte nje psikolog,sepse gjendja e saj eshte thjesht psikologjike e asgje me teper , ndodh kur njeriu pushtohet nga nje ngarkese emocionale krejtesisht e tepruar , qe vijne nga tendencat e histerizmit, prandaj ajo qe do te sjelle rezultat ne permiresimin e gjendjes se saj eshte terapia intensive me psikologun, dhe qetesia shpirterore dhe mendore, mundohuni te shmangni si ne familje por edhe jashte saj situata me ngarkese te forte emocionale. 
Me respekt rakel(psikologe klinike)

----------

